# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  EasyJTAG Updates Ready: EasyJTAG 2.5.0.3. Just check inside.

## mohamed73

*EasyJTAG 2.5.0.3 Classic Software   GUI and CORE changes:  Added:  Test GP HW partitions option without affecting OTP bit. Optional bypass Samsung Check. ( hold Shift while running operations ) Universal eMMC Factory Format option. ( Force Erase via CMD42 ) * Samsung FW Server processing.  Improved:  Decreased eMMC identification time. Connection stability with eMMC 5.0+. ( Toshiba 32G+ ) IO Level setup accuracy. Box security and added some crypto engine functions.  Fixed: Bugs in internal partition engine.Random crashes in main software and plugins.Fixed UAC logs and extcsd backups path. **    EasyJTAG Plus Software   30.11.2016 (ver 1.0.0.39)   Fixed:  Bug with the smart card at the start of the program. Bug when processing sparse image. Bug with extract data from contacts2.db. Writing for some MTK images. Bug when opening MTK-partitions in the Explorer.  Added:  Reading tables from emmc on the Factory tab .  (for writing partitions if you do not have a header file). Support GP-partitions. Option "Write all eMMC Regions at once". Automatically sending crash reports. Button "Sending crash report for the current log". Notification in the system tray. Adding ROM2 when reading from the image. Automatic writing configuration for MTK after flashing. Some GUI changes.   01.12.2016 (ver 1.0.0.40) Fixed:  Bug with switching ROM. Bug with access to GP-partitions.    08.12.2016 (ver 1.0.0.41)  Fixed:  Bugs that have been found through your crash report.   Box firmware 1.56 available.   Added Lot of devices (full support):    Support: Lenovo A1000F (ISP Pinout, Dumps) Support: Lenovo A3000F (ISP Pinout, Dumps) Support: LG F460K (ISP Pinout, Dumps) Support: LG H790 (ISP Pinout, Dumps) Support: LG D290N (ISP Pinout, Dumps) Support: Motorola MOTO X (ISP Pinout, Dumps)  *** Support: Oppo T29 (ISP Pinout, Dumps) Support: Samsung GT-I8262 (ISP Pinout, Dumps) Support: Samsung GT-I9152 (ISP Pinout, Dumps) Support: Samsung GT-I9192 (ISP Pinout, Dumps) Support: Samsung GT-P5200 (ISP Pinout, Dumps) Support: Samsung SCH-J021 SCL21 (ISP Pinout, Dumps) Support: Samsung SGH-I257M (ISP Pinout, Dumps) Support: Samsung SHV-E160S (ISP Pinout, Dumps) Support: Samsung SHV-E370K (ISP Pinout, Dumps) Support: Samsung SM-A300F (ISP Pinout, Dumps) Support: Samsung SM-G800H (ISP Pinout, Dumps) Support: Samsung SM-J320H (ISP Pinout, Dumps) Support: Samsung SM-A500FU (ISP Pinout, Dumps) Support: Samsung SM-G900T (ISP Pinout, Dumps) Support: Samsung SM-T110 (ISP Pinout, Dumps) Support: Huawei Ascend G526 L11 (ISP Pinout, Dumps) Support: NOKIA Lumia 630 RM-978 (ISP Pinout, Dumps) *** Support: Xiaomi TD-LTE 2014021 (ISP Pinout, Dumps) Support: ZTE Z828 (ISP Pinout, Dumps)  Added Lot of devices (ISP support , please send us dumps):   Support: SONY C4 E5333 (ISP Pinout) *** Support: SONY D5803 (ISP Pinout) *** Support: Acer TALK S A1 724 (ISP Pinout) Support: Alcatel OT-7043K POP2 (ISP Pinout) Support: HTC One M8 (M8Eh) 0P6B810 (ISP Pinout) *** Support: LG L40 DUAL D170 (ISP Pinout) Support: NOKIA Lumia 640 XL RM-1067 (ISP Pinout) *** Support: OPPO R811 (ISP Pinout) Support: OPPO R827 (ISP Pinout) Support: OPPO R829 (ISP Pinout) Support: OPPO R1001 (ISP Pinout) Support: OPPO R1201 (ISP Pinout) Support: OPPO R2001 (ISP Pinout) Support: OPPO R3001 (ISP Pinout) Support: OPPO R815 (ISP Pinout) Support: Samsung SHV-E330K (ISP Pinout) Support: Samsung SHV-E330S (ISP Pinout) Support: Samsung SM-J100ML (ISP Pinout) Support: Samsung SM-N750 (ISP Pinout) Support: Samsung SM-N900K (ISP Pinout) Support: Samsung GT-I8268 (ISP Pinout)*   * This is experimental function that vary on eMMC standard
revision and vendor firmware version. For old card it format all data
and wipe some locks and fuses. New cards will only erase user area.  
** If software have admin rights logs and backups is
stored in \Program Files\Z3X\EASYJTAG\. If software
running in normal mode ( Windows 8 and newer) they 
will be in \ProgramData\Z3XAppsData\ folder.  
*** Some phones require a recalculation of security areas or 
write backups of original security areas. Try to always back-up
eMMC data before overwriting it by provided dumps.

----------

